# HOla



## Arnavitdani (Feb 1, 2010)

Been sailing lasers and other small craft along the outerbanks and up the east coast. Long been interested in sailing ever since reading all the C.S. Forrester, Hornblower novels as a kid. 

My plan is to take a few sailing classes over the next few years and try to find a day-sailer that I can mess around with. 

My ideal boat is a Island Packet Estero for hanging out, entertaining, and exploring the coast/bermuda

My dream boat would be the IP485 where I 'd like to do some serious sailing and perhaps use it as a charter for couples who wants a 1-2 week cruises.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey arna - welcome to SN dude. You'll like the place.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to the forum.. enjoy surfing


----------

